# I have lost 34lb!



## Vicky88 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, so since my birthday in June last year I have lost 34lb. 15lb of those were done slowly between then and last month but the remaining 19 has been lost since March 14th.

I still have a long way to go but I just wanted to share that with you all! It's one of my life goals to run the London marathon which I hope to do when I am at my goal!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 19, 2007)

That's fantastic! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 19, 2007)

Congrats!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and keep up the awesome work, and last but not least keep us posted


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! That's really awesome!


----------



## Vicky88 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks girls.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 19, 2007)

that's so awesome! congrats!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Congrats! Go thin(ner) girlie!


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 19, 2007)

Well done, that is fantastic!!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 19, 2007)

wow! whats ur workout regime?


----------



## missy29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 20, 2007)

That's great to hear!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2007)

eeep! awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 25, 2007)

Great, I am happy for you.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## neeshie (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done!

I've been trying to lose some weight too - i've lost 11 lbs since the end of jan and now i feel i'm losing motivation.

Any tips?


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

congradulations! keep working it out, youll get there. =]


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 25, 2007)

CONGRATS!! I just started working out and I know that it's hard. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mskitchmas (May 22, 2007)

yay! great job.


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (May 22, 2007)

YOU GO GIRL...I THINK I FOUND A FEW OF THOSE POUNDS YOU LOST


----------



## little teaser (May 22, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## msmack (May 22, 2007)

congrats, girly!! keep up that good work ( I KNOW HOW HARD IT IS! )


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 23, 2007)

awesome


----------



## triccc (May 23, 2007)

thats awesome! I hope you get to achieve your goal.

(I'm sure you will!)


----------

